# How about meth to save money?



## Sam C (Sep 9, 2002)

One of the most common uses of water/meth is to cool air fuel mixture down so that you can advance timing while running regular non-race (93 octane) gas.

Considering where fuel prices are going ... could you use water/meth to run 87 or 89 octane gas on a performance tune ... say APR 91 or 93?

Just sayin ...


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im going to say yes considering I run a race program on 93 with meth. No issues when logged and been doing it over a year now.


----------



## Sam C (Sep 9, 2002)

Gtiupb2002 said:


> Im going to say yes considering I run a race program on 93 with meth. No issues when logged and been doing it over a year now.


At first I had the same opinion but then I thought that the need for cooling stems mostly from advancing your timing. My take is that the 93 and 100 program are similar in boost characteristics and different in that the 100 program also advances timing when you get deeper into the revs. There may be a little more boost but its mostly timing.

However, if you choose to run the 93 program but use 87 octane fuel you need to protect against knock throughout the power band. Not just when you get deep into it. I'm guessing you would have adjust the spray to come on earlier and use more mixture. 

The other thing to consider is the cost of spraying your car. Does it add $0.02 per liter on average or $0.20?

I know I'm an idiot for trying to find cost savings in a performance enhancement but gas prices, especially 93 octane (94 here in Canada), are getting stupid. It cost me $75 for 48 liters on my last fill up and prices are expect to go higher this summer. I'm all for zipping around the city but I can live with 93 or even 91 program. :banghead:

:beer:


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sam C said:


> At first I had the same opinion but then I thought that the need for cooling stems mostly from advancing your timing. My take is that the 93 and 100 program are similar in boost characteristics and different in that the 100 program also advances timing when you get deeper into the revs. There may be a little more boost but its mostly timing.
> 
> However, if you choose to run the 93 program but use 87 octane fuel you need to protect against knock throughout the power band. Not just when you get deep into it. I'm guessing you would have adjust the spray to come on earlier and use more mixture.
> 
> ...


good point I didn't think about knock. best thing to do is run 87 and see if you get knock. I would just run premium every few tanks our something. I feel you on the gas. my wife and I each drive 136 miles to and from work so every penny counts when it comes to gas prices.


----------

